# Rutschfeste Knieschoner



## osbow (21. Juni 2022)

Bei der letzten Tour bin ich etwas blöd in der Kurve gestürzt. Dabei zog es mir den rechten Schoner (Sweet Protection) vom Knie. Resultat: Eine fette Schürfwunde. Da ich die Schoner auch schon ziemlich lange fahre, müssen wohl neue her. 

Welche Schoner, die evtl. etwas länger sind und gegen Verrutschen einen Strumpf o.ä. haben, sind hier empfehlenswert? 

Fahrstil: Enduro. Gerne schnell. Gerne steil.


----------



## Specialexed (21. Juni 2022)

Ich trage seit einigen Monaten die hier:https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/7-idp-transition-knieschoner/rp-prod128632

Die sitzen immer fest an Ort und Stelle.
Evtl. sogar etwas zu fest.
Ich habe immer ordenliche Abdrücke von den Anti-Rutsch Gummis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (22. Juni 2022)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Ich trage seit einigen Monaten die hier:https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/7-idp-transition-knieschoner/rp-prod128632
> 
> Die sitzen immer fest an Ort und Stelle.
> Evtl. sogar etwas zu fest.
> Ich habe immer ordenliche Abdrücke von den Anti-Rutsch Gummis.


Danke für den Tipp. Habe auch noch leichte Schoner ohne Fixierungsband. Anfangs haben die auch noch gut gesessen, der Bund aber leierte irgendwann mal aus. Daher wäre das wohl nichts für mich. 

Aktuell ist dieser mein Favorit:








						MT500 Hartschalen Knieprotektoren - Schwarz
					

Robuster Trail- und DH-Schutz Individuell geformte Hartschale bietet idealen Schutz bei heftigem Aufprall D3O-Einsatz bietet leichten, atmungsaktiven und stoßdämpfenden Schutz Verlängerte seitliche PU-Schaumpolsterung bietet...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## XXXDriver (22. Juni 2022)

Also ich bin ja der Meinung das Knieschoner immer eine Rutschkappe/Hartschale haben sollten. Da man darauf im Sturzfall schön gleitet. Die normalen Knieschoner hat es mir auch immer runtergezogen. 
Der Endura geht schon genau Richtung.
Die IXS Carve Race Schoner kann ich auch empfehlen die sitzen auch sehr stramm, die habe ich selbst und bin zufrieden mit.
*https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ixs-knieschuetzer-carve-race-schwarz-sid127658.html?channel=SEA&gclid=CjwKCAjw-8qVBhANEiwAfjXLrjwgHeiAu8uXZM1psEfeXAB_Vn9TdVdbtpFwXUDIj_uu2RNd0FXwlRoCMc4QAvD_BwE*​


----------



## osbow (22. Juni 2022)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja der Meinung das Knieschoner immer eine Rutschkappe/Hartschale haben sollten. Da man darauf im Sturzfall schön gleitet. Die normalen Knieschoner hat es mir auch immer runtergezogen.
> Der Endura geht schon genau Richtung.
> Die IXS Carve Race Schoner kann ich auch empfehlen die sitzen auch sehr stramm, die habe ich selbst und bin zufrieden mit.
> *https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ixs-knieschuetzer-carve-race-schwarz-sid127658.html?channel=SEA&gclid=CjwKCAjw-8qVBhANEiwAfjXLrjwgHeiAu8uXZM1psEfeXAB_Vn9TdVdbtpFwXUDIj_uu2RNd0FXwlRoCMc4QAvD_BwE*​


Sehe ich genauso. Es bringt mir nichts, wenn im Falle des Falles die Dinger vom Knie rutschen. Die IXS sehen auf den ersten Blick sehr gut aus. Einzig, die Vertiefungen in der Schale bereiten mit etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Hakt man sich damit nicht eher ein?

Welche aktuell noch zur Auswahl stehen sind die Leatt: https://www.maciag-offroad.de/leatt...ign=SID90037-0&cto_pld=4oVknw9AAQA9r5_tVxpsCQ


----------



## XXXDriver (22. Juni 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Es bringt mir nichts, wenn im Falle des Falles die Dinger vom Knie rutschen. Die IXS sehen auf den ersten Blick sehr gut aus. Einzig, die Vertiefungen in der Schale bereiten mit etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Hakt man sich damit nicht eher ein?
> 
> Welche aktuell noch zur Auswahl stehen sind die Leatt: https://www.maciag-offroad.de/leatt...ign=SID90037-0&cto_pld=4oVknw9AAQA9r5_tVxpsCQ


Also das mit der Vertiefung konnte ich jetzt noch nicht so genau austesten, dafür stürze ich nicht so oft.


----------



## Mekkadrill (22. Juni 2022)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja der Meinung das Knieschoner immer eine Rutschkappe/Hartschale haben sollten. Da man darauf im Sturzfall schön gleitet. Die normalen Knieschoner hat es mir auch immer runtergezogen.
> Der Endura geht schon genau Richtung.
> Die IXS Carve Race Schoner kann ich auch empfehlen die sitzen auch sehr stramm, die habe ich selbst und bin zufrieden mit.
> *https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ixs-knieschuetzer-carve-race-schwarz-sid127658.html?channel=SEA&gclid=CjwKCAjw-8qVBhANEiwAfjXLrjwgHeiAu8uXZM1psEfeXAB_Vn9TdVdbtpFwXUDIj_uu2RNd0FXwlRoCMc4QAvD_BwE*​


Die hab ich auch und bin absolut zufrieden damit, hatte vorher die Race Face Ambush die mir ständig Verrutscht sind.
Hatte zwar noch keine "Schweren" Stürze aber die Race Face waren bei Bodenkontakt immer sofort weg, die IXS bleiben wo sie hingehören


----------



## stecko (22. Juni 2022)

Fahre schon lange die Fox Launch Pro D3o. 
Egal ob DH im Park oder mit dem Enduro halten die perfekt.


----------



## Ahija (22. Juni 2022)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> *https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ixs-knieschuetzer-carve-race-schwarz-sid127658.html?channel=SEA&gclid=CjwKCAjw-8qVBhANEiwAfjXLrjwgHeiAu8uXZM1psEfeXAB_Vn9TdVdbtpFwXUDIj_uu2RNd0FXwlRoCMc4QAvD_BwE*


Ich fahre das Vorgängermodell seit 06/2020. Der Schoner ist massiv, dennoch angenehm zu tragen und hat bis vor Kurzem auch noch gut bei Stürzen gehalten.
Ich hatte keinen besonders nennenswerten Einschlag, die Passform des rechten Schoners ist jedoch deutlich schlechter geworden.
So kam es, dass ich bei einem "Umkipper" den Schoner an der Wade und die Schürfwunde auf dem Knie hatte. Dann wieder rein in den verschwitzten Schoner und die Tour zu Ende fahren waren nicht die klügsten Entscheidungen der jüngeren Vergangenheit.

Für ganz leichte Touren habe ich mir nun den Fox Head Enduro Pro Knieschoner besorgt. Mit 54 EUR angenehm preislich platziert, sehr sehr leichte Form, Couchtest über 2h bestanden und auch nichts klebendes an der Front, dass den Schoner unnötig verzieht.

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kommen für mich nur noch Schoner mit harter Kappe und mindestens zwei Klettbändern in Frage.


----------



## loam (22. Juni 2022)

Ich kann für Trail/Enduro Touren die hier empfehlen:









						Fox Head Enduro D3O Knieschoner
					

Fox Head Enduro D3O Knieschoner – leichter Schutz mit D3O Die Enduro D3O Knieschoner von Fox Head sind so minimalistisch wie möglich gehalten und schützen Dich dabei optimal. Die D3O-Einsätze passen sich durch Körperwärme optimal an Deine Knie an. Üb




					www.bike-components.de
				




Sind super leicht und angenehm. Bieten aber trotzdem genügend Schutz, auch ein Stück das Schienbein noch runter. Bisher die besten Schoner, die ich hatte für Trails.


----------



## michlbike (22. Juni 2022)

Lange Hose verhindert auch ganz gut ein Verrutschen …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (22. Juni 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Ich kann für Trail/Enduro Touren die hier empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich zur Anprobe ebenfalls zu Hause. Das Fox Logo klebt dermaßen, dass es die Schoner vom schiefen ansehen vom Knie gezogen hat.

Habe ich nach Trockentest direkt wieder verpackt und zurückgeschickt!!


----------



## loam (22. Juni 2022)

Haha, ja dann.

Die Dinger sind absolut top, und kleben wenn sie warm sind wie sonstwas an Ort und Stelle...
Wie gesagt, ich hatte schon viele Schoner, auch alte Fox Enduro. Keine waren bisher so gut wie diese. Super angenehm.

Was meinst du überhaupt mit "Das Fox Logo klebt..?" Das welches vorne drauf ist? Klebt woran? An der Hose, oder was?

Aber mach du mal Trockentests. 
Ich kann die Dinger wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## baconcookie (22. Juni 2022)

Mekkadrill schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch und bin absolut zufrieden damit, hatte vorher die Race Face Ambush die mir ständig Verrutscht sind.
> Hatte zwar noch keine "Schweren" Stürze aber die Race Face waren bei Bodenkontakt immer sofort weg, die IXS bleiben wo sie hingehören


dann waren die ambush wohl zu groß? ich habe mich mit meinen schon paarmal langgelegt auch nicht langsam und da war immer alles an ort und stelle.
empfehlen kann ich noch die Ion Kpact zip, schnell an und aus und in der richtigen größe mega fest


----------



## Ahija (22. Juni 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Haha, ja dann.
> 
> Die Dinger sind absolut top, und kleben wenn sie warm sind wie sonstwas an Ort und Stelle...
> Wie gesagt, ich hatte schon viele Schoner, auch alte Fox Enduro. Keine waren bisher so gut wie diese. Super angenehm.
> ...


Korrekt - Knieschoner angezogen, hingekniet und das Bein nach vorne geschoben. Ohne jeglichen Widerstand war der Schoner am Knöchel.

Mir hat er auch gut gefallen, deshalb habe ich den verlinkten Fox Enduro Pro behalten. Dieser hat vorne nichts klebriges, sondern kleine Hartplastikteile und zusätzlich in der Kniekehle ein straffes Gummiband eingearbeitet.

Fox wird schon wissen weshalb sie gewechselt sind.



baconcookie schrieb:


> empfehlen kann ich noch die Ion Kpact zip, schnell an und aus und in der richtigen größe mega fest



Immer wieder witzig, wenn der Reißverschluss verdreckt ist und nicht mehr auf oder zugeht.  Schon mehrmals gesehen.
Grundsätzlich bauen die Ion Produkte auch sehr sehr klein.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. Juni 2022)

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass ein Schoner vor dem Sturz an Ort und Stelle bleiben muss und das ist manchmal nicht selbstverständlich. Vor allem am Ellbogen. Verrutscht er beim Sturz, hat er seinen Job bereits getan. Den Einschlag abfangen. Extremes Beispiel, ich bin in Winterberg auf Drainage Pflaster gestürzt. Der Schoner ist quasi explodiert. Zerrissen und das Polster 2m weit weggeglogen. Aber außer einer kleinen Abschürfung alles ok. Wir fallen eben nicht auf eine glatte Rampe.


----------



## loam (22. Juni 2022)

Ahija schrieb:


> Für ganz leichte Touren habe ich mir nun den Fox Head Enduro Pro Knieschoner besorgt.


Die hatte ich auch zum Anprobieren hier. Kamen direkt mal so an:
Da kann man sich ja ausmalen, wie lange die halten.  Der Stoff vorne drüber machte mir auch einen dünneren Eindruck als bei den D30.








Ahija schrieb:


> Fox wird schon wissen weshalb sie gewechselt sind.


Wie meinst du das? Die von mir oben verlinkten sind die aktuellen 2022er, neueste Modell...auf das haben sie ja gewechselt ...🤷‍♂️

Ältere Generationen Enduro Knieschoner, da gebe ich dir Recht, sind wirklich teils recht leicht verrutscht, die hatten aber auch nicht so lange Strümpfe dran, die waren kürzer. Aber die neuen sind echt Bombe, und zudem nochmal angenehmer zu tragen.

Du musst auch bedenken: Wenn dieses D30 Zeugs da mal warm ist, schmiegt sich das richtig krass an, und das ist echt bombenfest, in Verbindung mit dem doch recht langen Strumpf bei dem 2022er. Das wirft auch dann kein "Klebriges Logo" aus der Bahn mehr, weil es im Ganzen einfach viel zu fest sitzt.
Ist schon ein Unterschied, als wenn man es so mal eben anprobiert im "kalten" Zustand.

Aber im Grunde isses ja auch eh so wie der Vorredner oben schon sagte. Sie müssen beim Fahren stramm sitzen > dann den Impact gescheit abhalten > und dann können sie von mir aus auch mal bissl Verrutschen währeddessen. Das sehe ich genauso. Je nachdem wo man drauffällt echt schwer zu vermeiden...Hauptsache sie haben dich vorher geschützt. 
Weil sonst müsstest du schon wirklich nen DH Schoner anziehen, der oben und unten Klettverschluss hat. Das würde dann fast garnicht mehr Verrutschen (beim Sturz). Aber wer trägt sowas denn aufm Trail? Da trägt man halt meist diese Strumpf Dinger, weil sie angenehm beim Pedalieren sind.


Ich hatte halt auch beide hier ( Enduro Pro / Enduro D30) , der von dir Beschriebene war halt kaputt an der Stelle oben im Bild. Entweder kam er so, oder das ist wirklich von dem 1x Anprobieren schon passiert. Hab ich nicht so drauf geachtet, nur später gesehen. 
Deswegen fiel der schonmal negativ auf.

Auf jeden Fall hab ich mich dann für die D30 entschieden, und es bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mekkadrill (22. Juni 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> dann waren die ambush wohl zu groß? ich habe mich mit meinen schon paarmal langgelegt auch nicht langsam und da war immer alles an ort und stelle.
> empfehlen kann ich noch die Ion Kpact zip, schnell an und aus und in der richtigen größe mega fest


Unwahrscheinlich da massive Oberschenkel und selbst bei XXL die Kletts gerade so ganz zusammen gehen


----------



## baconcookie (22. Juni 2022)

hmm dann hast du wohl eine sehr rutschige hautoberfläche


----------



## loam (22. Juni 2022)

Diese hier haben beim Anprobieren übrigens auch nen super Eindruck gemacht. Waren aber leider bissl zu eng, sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich die behalten:
Großzügiger Knieeinsatz + haben seitlich/oben ums Knie herum auch noch bissl Pufferung.









						Alpinestars MTB-Knieschützer Bionic Flex Schwarz/Rot | Maciag Offroad
					

Alpinestars MTB Knieschützer Bionic Flex online bestellen ✓ JETZT 35% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## maraud (22. Juni 2022)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja der Meinung das Knieschoner immer eine Rutschkappe/Hartschale haben sollten. Da man darauf im Sturzfall schön gleitet. Die normalen Knieschoner hat es mir auch immer runtergezogen.
> Der Endura geht schon genau Richtung.
> Die IXS Carve Race Schoner kann ich auch empfehlen die sitzen auch sehr stramm, die habe ich selbst und bin zufrieden mit.
> *https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ixs-knieschuetzer-carve-race-schwarz-sid127658.html?channel=SEA&gclid=CjwKCAjw-8qVBhANEiwAfjXLrjwgHeiAu8uXZM1psEfeXAB_Vn9TdVdbtpFwXUDIj_uu2RNd0FXwlRoCMc4QAvD_BwE*​


Ich bin mit den IXS Carve auch mega zufrieden. Man darf sich aber auch nicht zu fein sein, mal die Nähnadel in die Hand zu nehmen - nur weil mal eine Naht aufgeht ist der Schoner nicht hin. Sind nicht die leichtesten haben, aber bei meinen Stürzen bisher auch immer am Knie gehalten  Das Netz an der Rückseite reisst halt auch ein wenig, aber auch das macht mir nichts aus.


----------



## specialized99 (22. Juni 2022)

Ich fahre seit Jahren mit den Bliss Minimalist. Wichtig die richtige Größe zu nehmen, ich habe die S obwohl ich sonst bei fast allen Protektoren M trage. Klar leiern die irgendwann aus und rutschen dann auch. Bis dahin top, man vergisst nach kurzer Zeit, dass man Schoner trägt und für Trails reicht der Schutz völlig .


----------



## Flachbergradler (22. Juni 2022)

Ich kann dir die Rapha Trail Knieschoner absolut empfehlen. Bin eigentlich kein Fan von Rapha-Sachen. Aber der Knieschoner hat Level 2-Schutz und trägt sich wesentlich angenehmer als mein leichter Endura Level 1 Schoner. Etwas teurer, aber das Geld allemal wert. Sitzt bombenfest, den muss ich auch bei langen Touren nicht hochziehen.

https://www.rapha.cc/de/de/shop/trail-knee-pads/product/KPA01XX


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juni 2022)

Kleiner Tipp für die Auswahl: Es gibt Schoner, die einen Klett-Strap haben. Und praktisch jeder hat innen einen silikonierten Bereich zur Rutschhemmung. Sinnvollerweise sollte der Strap da sein, wo auch der silikonierte Bereich ist, weil dann die Anpresskraft am größten ist. Bei meiner Suche habe ich aber festgestellt, dass es verdammt viele Schoner gibt, wo das nicht der Fall ist. Der Strap ist dann fast nur zur Zierde, und der Silikonbereich hat zu wenig Haftreibung, um dauerhaft zu halten.


----------



## Ahija (23. Juni 2022)

6-6-7 schrieb:


> Ältere Generationen Enduro Knieschoner, da gebe ich dir Recht, sind wirklich teils recht leicht verrutscht, die hatten aber auch nicht so lange Strümpfe dran, die waren kürzer. Aber die neuen sind echt Bombe, und zudem nochmal angenehmer zu tragen.


Der Strumpf hält bei mir rein gar nichts, so lange kein Strap, Klettband oder ausreichend Silikonmaterial zusätzlich verfügbar sind. Ich habe allerdings auch >50cm Oberschenkelumfang über dem Knie, gehöre damit immer zu XL / XXL Größen. Das macht sicherlich auch einen großen Unterschied in der Passform.



6-6-7 schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde isses ja auch eh so wie der Vorredner oben schon sagte. Sie müssen beim Fahren stramm sitzen > dann den Impact gescheit abhalten > und dann können sie von mir aus auch mal bissl Verrutschen währeddessen. Das sehe ich genauso. Je nachdem wo man drauffällt echt schwer zu vermeiden...Hauptsache sie haben dich vorher geschützt.


Stell dir mal die Frage wie du fällst und in welcher Situation. Ich falle selten gerade nach unten und habe keine Energie in Fahrtrichtung. Somit ist der erste Impact natürlich wichtig, wenn ich dann jedoch weiter falle und rutsche, möchte ich die Folgeschäden auch abgefangen wissen. Da hilft es mir dann eben nicht, wenn der Knieschoner zum Knöchelschoner, oder der Ellbogenschoner zum Handgelenkaccessoires wurde.



6-6-7 schrieb:


> Weil sonst müsstest du schon wirklich nen DH Schoner anziehen, der oben und unten Klettverschluss hat. Das würde dann fast garnicht mehr Verrutschen (beim Sturz). Aber wer trägt sowas denn aufm Trail? Da trägt man halt meist diese Strumpf Dinger, weil sie angenehm beim Pedalieren sind.


Es gibt durchaus auch sehr angenehm zu tragende "DH Schoner" - bspw. die bereits genannten iXS Carve oder auch von 661 hatte ich schon welche. Beim raufpedalieren zieht man den Schoner einfach herunter auf den Knöchel, so kommt viel Luft ans Knie und es ist angenehm. 



6-6-7 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hab ich mich dann für die D30 entschieden, und es bisher nicht bereut.


D30 ist ein Top Material - habe ich auch schon in einem Protektorshirt und mehreren Knieschonern gehabt.



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für die Auswahl: Es gibt Schoner, die einen Klett-Strap haben. Und praktisch jeder hat innen einen silikonierten Bereich zur Rutschhemmung. Sinnvollerweise sollte der Strap da sein, wo auch der silikonierte Bereich ist, weil dann die Anpresskraft am größten ist. Bei meiner Suche habe ich aber festgestellt, dass es verdammt viele Schoner gibt, wo das nicht der Fall ist. Der Strap ist dann fast nur zur Zierde, und der Silikonbereich hat zu wenig Haftreibung, um dauerhaft zu halten.


+100 - genau das!


----------



## xrated (24. Juni 2022)

hab die Ion K Cap, gibts wohl nicht mehr. Rutschen auch nicht.


----------



## osbow (24. Juni 2022)

Habe eben die Leatt geliefert bekommen. Machen auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck. Sind natürlich etwas fetter als meine Sweet Protection Bearsuit. Werd Sie mal ein wenig durch die Wohnung spazieren tragen.

Dennoch hole ich mir noch die Endura MT500 Hardshell (evtl. die Lite) und die IXS CARVE RACE SHORT zum Vergleich.

Wichtige Info von meiner Seite: Die Schoner sollten für härteres Gelände ausgelegt sein. Für lockere Trails habe ich auch so einen leichten Strumpf. Wobei ich kein Fan mehr davon bin. Ohne Band leiern die Dinger einfach aus. Der ist mir bei einem leichten Sturz auch schon mal vom Knie gerutscht.

Atmungsaktivität ist mir nicht so wichtig, da ich hier ja eh Sport treibe und somit sowieso nass werde. Da ist mir die Passform wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (24. Juni 2022)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja der Meinung das Knieschoner immer eine Rutschkappe/Hartschale haben sollten. Da man darauf im Sturzfall schön gleitet. Die normalen Knieschoner hat es mir auch immer runtergezogen.
> Der Endura geht schon genau Richtung.
> Die IXS Carve Race Schoner kann ich auch empfehlen die sitzen auch sehr stramm, die habe ich selbst und bin zufrieden mit.
> *https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ixs-knieschuetzer-carve-race-schwarz-sid127658.html?channel=SEA&gclid=CjwKCAjw-8qVBhANEiwAfjXLrjwgHeiAu8uXZM1psEfeXAB_Vn9TdVdbtpFwXUDIj_uu2RNd0FXwlRoCMc4QAvD_BwE*​





Mekkadrill schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch und bin absolut zufrieden damit, hatte vorher die Race Face Ambush die mir ständig Verrutscht sind.
> Hatte zwar noch keine "Schweren" Stürze aber die Race Face waren bei Bodenkontakt immer sofort weg, die IXS bleiben wo sie hingehören


Wie fällt bei euch der IXS aus?

Und wie sieht es hier bei den Endura MT500 aus?


----------



## DirtyDan80 (24. Juni 2022)

Also ich bin Fan von diesen hier:









						Leatt MTB-Knieschützer 3DF 6.0 Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

Leatt MTB Knieschützer 3DF 6.0 online bestellen ✓ JETZT 50% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de
				




Haben mir schon ein paar mal die Knie gerettet und finde die Teile auch sehr bequem.


----------



## osbow (25. Juni 2022)

DirtyDan80 schrieb:


> Also ich bin Fan von diesen hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die hab ich hier liegen. Finde da Anziehen durch die geöffnet Rückseite etwas nervig. Leider sind Sie in L/XL doch etwas straff. Mal schauen, wie sich die anderen so schlagen.


----------



## DirtyDan80 (25. Juni 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Die hab ich hier liegen. Finde da Anziehen durch die geöffnet Rückseite etwas nervig. Leider sind Sie in L/XL doch etwas straff. Mal schauen, wie sich die anderen so schlagen.


OK, da hat ja jeder so seine Vorliebe. Gerade durch die Öffnung finde ich die bequem und auch recht luftig. 
Die Größe muss natürlich passen. Hab XXL und die passen perfekt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Juni 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Habe auch noch leichte Schoner ohne Fixierungsband. Anfangs haben die auch noch gut gesessen, der Bund aber leierte irgendwann mal aus. Daher wäre das wohl nichts für mich.
> 
> Aktuell ist dieser mein Favorit:
> 
> ...


Den MT500 mit Hartschale kann ich sehr empfehlen. Hat mir letztes Jahr aufm Bunkertrail gute Dienste geleistet.
Bin weggerutscht und auf der Harteschale über die Felsen geslidet.
Der Knieschoner war hinterher noch genau da wo er hingehört.


----------



## Mekkadrill (25. Juni 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Wie fällt bei euch der IXS aus?
> 
> Und wie sieht es hier bei den Endura MT500 aus?


Endura Passen mir überhaupt nicht, L-XL bekomm ich kaum über die Waden gezogen 🙄
RaceFace oder eben IXS in XXL dagegen passen Top.. 
Fett und Fit, schlimme Mischung 😝


----------



## osbow (29. Juni 2022)

So… alle Schoner mehrmals angehabt und durch die Wohnung getragen. Hier mein Feedback:

*Leatt 3DF 6.0 (L/XL)*
Wie bereits oben erwähnt, ist das Anziehen durch die geteilte Rückseite etwas fummelig. Insgesamt macht der aber einen guten Eindruck. Der Schoner sitzt sehr straff. Evtl. hätte ich eine Nummer größer nehmen müssen. Beim tragen habe ich das Gefühl, den Schoner auf und nicht am Knie zu haben. Durch die Polsterung trägt der schon sehr auf. Hier sind die Pads fest vernäht. Der Leatt hat lediglich oben einen Klettverschluss. Dafür als einziger direkt am Gummiband. Die Hartschale ist verklebt. Macht aber einen stabilen Eindruck.

*Endura MT500 Lite/Endura MT500 Hard Shell (L/XL)*
Von der Passform sind beide identisch. Anders als der Leatt tragen Sie nicht so sehr auf. Vom Design auf jeden Fall die schönsten Dinger (Hard Shell, Lite: Geschmacksfrage). Tragen sich insgesamt ganz gut und sind etwas länger als die Leatt. Einzig der Protektor drückt beim durchgestreckten Bein unten etwas auf das Schienenbein, und der untere Klettverschluss (nur beim Hard Shell) zwickt etwas in der Kniekehle beim beugen. Auch hier kann man die Pads nicht herausnehmen. Die muss man mit den Schonern in die Maschine schmeißen. Die Hartschale ist doppelt vernäht und macht einen stabilen Eindruck.

*iXS Carve Race (XL)*
Sehr angenehm zu tragen. Hier zwickt es nirgends und die Form passt auch wunderbar. Definitiv die unauffälligsten Schoner. Sind von der Länge identisch zu den Endura. Evtl. minimal länger, aber nicht viel. Vermutlich habe ich hier jedoch zur falschen Größe gegriffen, da die oberen Gummibänder schon sehr straff sitzen. Es muss dann wohl XXL sein. Genau wie bei den Endura hat man hier oben und unten ein Klettverschluss. Einziges Manko: Die Hartschale ist lediglich mit einer Naht vernäht. Da sie etwas absteht, kann es sein, dass die schneller abgeht, als die der Endura. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Fazit: Bin optisch und von der Verarbeitung Fan der Endura. Dafür tragen Sie sich aber nicht so angenehmen wie die iXS, die es am Ende geworden sind. Die Leatt sind mit ein wenig zu fett für meine Touren. Bestelle dann die iXS in XXL. Dann sollten die passen. Der perfekte Schoner für mich wäre die Kombination aus der Optik der Endura, gepaart mit der Passform der iXS.


----------



## crusard (29. Juni 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> So… alle Schoner mehrmals angehabt und durch die Wohnung getragen. Hier mein Feedback:
> 
> *Leatt 3DF 6.0 (L/XL)*
> Wie bereits oben erwähnt, ist das Anziehen durch die geteilte Rückseite etwas fummelig. Insgesamt macht der aber einen guten Eindruck. Der Schoner sitzt sehr straff. Evtl. hätte ich eine Nummer größer nehmen müssen. Beim tragen habe ich das Gefühl, den Schoner auf und nicht am Knie zu haben. Durch die Polsterung trägt der schon sehr auf. Hier sind die Pads fest vernäht. Der Leatt hat lediglich oben einen Klettverschluss. Dafür als einziger direkt am Gummiband. Die Hartschale ist verklebt. Macht aber einen stabilen Eindruck.
> ...



Ich hab die Endura MT500 Lite rumliegen. Sind murks - nur ein Klettband am OS. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Schoner das rutschen anfangen.

M.M.n. ist der untere Klettverschluss wichtiger, da sich der Schoner dann an der Wade abstützt.
Leute mit sehr großen Waden reicht vmtl. der obere Klett, wenn der Schoner sehr straff auf der Wade sitzt.

Mit der worstcase Kombination - sehr breite/muskulöse Oberschenkel, relativ schmale Waden hat man bei den meisten Schonern verloren - oben meistens zu eng und unten zu weit.

Die modernen Enduro-Lite Schoner mit sehr langen Strümpfen sind super. Flexibel, bequem, rutschen kaum.

Wenn es was stärkeres sein muss/soll - am besten mit zwei Verschlüssen.


----------



## osbow (29. Juni 2022)

crusard schrieb:


> Ich hab die Endura MT500 Lite rumliegen. Sind murks - nur ein Klettband am OS. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Schoner das rutschen anfangen.
> 
> M.M.n. ist der untere Klettverschluss wichtiger, da sich der Schoner dann an der Wade abstützt.
> Leute mit sehr großen Waden reicht vmtl. der obere Klett, wenn der Schoner sehr straff auf der Wade sitzt.
> ...


Du hast natürlich recht. Die Lite haben nur einen Klett. Hab ich oben ergänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (3. Juli 2022)

Leider ist das Thema bei mir noch nicht durch. Hab die iXS nun in XXL hier liegen und bin mir unsicher, ob ich die größere Größe behalten soll. Wie bereits geschrieben, sitzen die XL schon stramm. Das obere Gummi drückt schon auf die Oberschenkel. Die Schoner in XXL sind da deutlich bequemer. Aber: Da die Schoner nach einer gewissen Zeit sich etwas weiten, frage ich mich ob es sinnvoller ist die XL zu behalten, bevor die XXL zu locker sitzen.

Wie ist das bei euch @XXXDriver @Mekkadrill ?


----------



## Mekkadrill (3. Juli 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Leider ist das Thema bei mir noch nicht durch. Hab die iXS nun in XXL hier liegen und bin mir unsicher, ob ich die größere Größe behalten soll. Wie bereits geschrieben, sitzen die XL schon stramm. Das obere Gummi drückt schon auf die Oberschenkel. Die Schoner in XXL sind da deutlich bequemer. Aber: Da die Schoner nach einer gewissen Zeit sich etwas weiten, frage ich mich ob es sinnvoller ist die XL zu behalten, bevor die XXL zu locker sitzen.
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch @XXXDriver @Mekkadrill ?


Bei meinen hat sich da bis jetzt nichts geweitet aber ich hab die auch zu selten an um da groß drüber urteilen zu können... fahre aktuell praktisch nur Park und da hab ich die "großen" Schoner an


----------



## Jean_Claude (9. August 2022)

osbow schrieb:


> Die hab ich hier liegen. Finde da Anziehen durch die geöffnet Rückseite etwas nervig. Leider sind Sie in L/XL doch etwas straff. Mal schauen, wie sich die anderen so schlagen.


dreh sie mal um zum reinschlupfen, also plastik richtung ferse, mach ich auch zum ausziehen. dann an der wade drehen. nicht komplitzierter als in knöchelhohe schuhe schlupfen.


----------



## wanderer1219 (16. August 2022)

Ich habe die Hardshell Endura und bin seit einem Jahr sehr zufrieden. Im stehen drücken sie ein wenig am Schienbein. Das merke ich aber weder beim Fahren noch beim Laufen.


----------



## Sespri (17. August 2022)

Ich habe seit kurzem iXS Cleaver Schoner. Wird als "Knieschoner" verkauft, aber Schienbein ist auch noch dran.
Warum ich die Dinger erwähne; ich hatte noch nie so gut sitzende Schoner an. Einmal anziehen und fertig. Das ist idT. wirklich auffallend. Sturzerfahrung habe ich keine...


----------



## Jean_Claude (17. August 2022)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ich habe seit kurzem iXS Cleaver Schoner. Wird als "Knieschoner" verkauft, aber Schienbein ist auch noch dran.
> Warum ich die Dinger erwähne; ich hatte noch nie so gut sitzende Schoner an. Einmal anziehen und fertig. Das ist idT. wirklich auffallend. Sturzerfahrung habe ich keine...


Sicher keine schlechten Schützer gerade für Anfänger die gerne noch ihre Schienbeine mit Hilfe der Pedale perforieren.
Wie schaut’s mit der Dämpfung aus ? Tech Schaum oder Schaumstoff ? Wenn ich mir den Preis angucke sollten sie dem neusten Standard entsprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sespri (17. August 2022)

@Jean_Claude 
Hier die Beschreibung in Weltraum erprobten Superlativen.









						IXS Cleaver Knieprotektoren schwarz | bikester.ch
					

IXS Cleaver Knieprotektoren schwarz - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein Schienbeinprotektoren Shop!




					www.bikester.ch


----------



## Jean_Claude (17. August 2022)

Sespri schrieb:


> @Jean_Claude
> Hier die Beschreibung in Weltraum erprobten Superlativen.
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst n Feuerzeug bei Amazon kaufen, da steht auch in der produktbeschreibung dass es das beste vom besten der je dagewesenen Feuerzeuge ist.


----------

